

What do real writers want from a writing host like pen.io or quitewrite - robee

webapps like pen.io and quitewrite provide a service where writers can have a nice place to host their writing outside of a blog, pdf or ebook format.  Are there any writers out there who KNOW what they want? What are the key features, what keeps you coming back and what are the nice-to-haves.<p>Some possibilities to get the discussion started.
- Sharing features ( Twitter, Facebook , Reddit?)
- Unbranded by the host (ie. no quitewrite logo)
- WYSIWYG
- Custom CSS
- Pagination
- analytics
- Anonymity 
- ability to sell the content
- Private / Public viewing
- blog cross posting
- short-URLs
- Permanent vs Editable
- "show more from this author" link
- HTML, Markdown or other markup languages
======
feint
Well pen.io already offers no logos (branding), pagination, anonymity and HTML
support.

A professional version of the product will be released later on this year
which covers pretty much the rest of the features

